# Dinosaur Jr. Winnipeg Nov.17th (past)



## thehoj (May 12, 2009)

Anyone else go to this?
I was amazed at the volume of this show.

I've been to a lot of concerts, and I don't think I have ever experienced such a loud live performance.

It was cool to see them play, and at one point during the opening act Mascis came in the audience and was standing right next to me.. no one seemed to notice since he was bundled up in toque and jacket.. I decided not to be the one that bugs him for a picture.. Wish I had now.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I saw them the prior Fri 13th in Edmonton. I had heard the reputation of how loud they were, but standing at the back of the club (which was slightly elevated, we had an awesome view), which holds about 500 people, I had no serious problem with the volume. Put my plugs in for a couple of tunes just to compare but, other than when he LASER BEAMS everyone with his Big Muff + Wah (which, from reading interviews, he gets a laugh from cause he sees everyone squint and grit their teeth and reach for their ears), I didn't find it too loud without plugs. Hearing was OK the next day. Show was awesome, that was a bucket list item for me as I've been a big fan for a long time but never seen them live.

I was outside having a smoke when J headed from his bus into the venue. Like you, I didn't want to be "that guy" so didn't try to stop him for a chat.

I haven't seen them live myself, but my brother says the absolute loudest he's seen/heard live is Big Sugar back in the day. I remember when I was a kid, there was a native guy in Winnipeg that played blues in the small dingy clubs downtown (1980ish) with a full stack and a cranked Marshall. I forget his name now, but I saw him a couple of times. IS ANYONE GONNA ANSWER THAT PHONE all day long the next day.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Big Sugar is easily the loudest band I ever saw - even outside opening for the Allmans they were "we're-all-about-to-involuntarily-pee-ourselves" loud - like 2 notches past you're personal pain threshold. 

ABB were no where close to as loud. 

Indoors they were LOUD, outside they were tryin' to make sure people on the moon could hear 'em...


----------



## thehoj (May 12, 2009)

I definitely didn't find them unbearably loud, but it was just damn loud. 
They played at the Pyramid in Wpg, really small venue, I doubt there were more than 300 there, so that was pretty cool. I had an awesome location too, I sort of propped myself up on a banister and could see overtop of the crowd.

Did Pink mountaintops open in Edmonton as well? How did you like them? I didn't mind some of their stuff.

I've been tempted to try out some ear plugs. How is the experience affected by them? I've heard that you really don't lose anything, and almost gain some, in that you hear more clearly.



keto said:


> I saw them the prior Fri 13th in Edmonton. I had heard the reputation of how loud they were, but standing at the back of the club (which was slightly elevated, we had an awesome view), which holds about 500 people, I had no serious problem with the volume. Put my plugs in for a couple of tunes just to compare but, other than when he LASER BEAMS everyone with his Big Muff + Wah (which, from reading interviews, he gets a laugh from cause he sees everyone squint and grit their teeth and reach for their ears), I didn't find it too loud without plugs. Hearing was OK the next day. Show was awesome, that was a bucket list item for me as I've been a big fan for a long time but never seen them live.
> 
> I was outside having a smoke when J headed from his bus into the venue. Like you, I didn't want to be "that guy" so didn't try to stop him for a chat.
> 
> I haven't seen them live myself, but my brother says the absolute loudest he's seen/heard live is Big Sugar back in the day. I remember when I was a kid, there was a native guy in Winnipeg that played blues in the small dingy clubs downtown (1980ish) with a full stack and a cranked Marshall. I forget his name now, but I saw him a couple of times. IS ANYONE GONNA ANSWER THAT PHONE all day long the next day.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

thehoj said:


> I definitely didn't find them unbearably loud, but it was just damn loud.
> They played at the Pyramid in Wpg, really small venue, I doubt there were more than 300 there, so that was pretty cool. I had an awesome location too, I sort of propped myself up on a banister and could see overtop of the crowd.
> 
> Did Pink mountaintops open in Edmonton as well? How did you like them? I didn't mind some of their stuff.
> ...


PMT opened and did absolutely nothing for me.

I used cheap foam earplugs. There are better solutions for listening to music for sure. With the foamys, you do cut off a bunch of top end and can hear certain things better - vocals, certain drum frequencies, maybe even the bass, tho I have always had a problem hearing bass frequencies in a live music situation unless it is absolutely cranked. What you lose is a TON of dynamics, plus a lot of the nuances of the guitar tone. You don't hear some of the roar, the speakers breathing, the sizzle of it....as I mainly go to listen to the guitar, it sorta kills the experience for me. 

I've been to the Pyramid, must be at least 10-12 years ago now. I don't even remember who I saw there, Kevin (steamco Kev, my bro) was probably playing there.


----------



## ZenJenga (Nov 19, 2009)

It was at the Pyramid Cabaret? That's a nice venue. I hate myself for moving back to Newfoundland this summer. 
Nothing happens here.
I miss Winnipeg so much!!!


----------



## thehoj (May 12, 2009)

Yea, Pyramid Cabaret. It is a really nice venue. Perfect size, and pretty easy to get a good view of the show.
I'm from Brandon actually, so it was a 2 hour drive, but definitely worth it.


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

i saw them in toronto a couple years ago and the volume was so intense that it made my hands swell up - weird, i know, but it happened to the people i was with as well......

a few tunes in, barlow handed a jar of earplugs into the crowd to pass around - great show, stupidly loud!


----------



## bussche (Nov 21, 2009)

I was at this show, right at the front of the stage....I forgot my earplugs:S. My ears were ringing for 2 days. I saw them last time they were here in 2007 at the Garrick but it didn't seem as loud then.

There was a lot of ogling of J's rig going on before the show haha.


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

Mega-stoked about the Jan. 20th show in Kingston. I couldn't believe it when I read about it online. Absolutely hands down one of my all time faves and I still haven't seen them play live. DJ is one of those bands that I grew up listening to literally all the freaking time. Been looking forward to this one for nearly twenty years!!


----------



## JC103 (Oct 6, 2007)

I was there with ear plugs haha! I have decent ones from my live sound days so the show sounded good. It was silly loud, three full stacks, and a Hiwatt FL112 combo for his monitor. kksjur

It was the best show I saw in 2009!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

JC103 said:


> I was there with ear plugs haha! I have decent ones from my live sound days so the show sounded good. It was silly loud, three full stacks, and a Hiwatt FL112 combo for his monitor. kksjur
> 
> It was the best show I saw in 2009!


I wondered what that Hiwatt was, I thought maybe a bass feed so he could hear Lou lol.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

I was a one-time Dino Jr. fan as well, but have never seen them live. I saw Jay Mascis perform with the Broken Social Scene out at Toronto Island a few years ago, that was as close as I got. I was impressed with the loud, wildness of his sound at that show. Even though there were probably 5 other guitarists on stage, there was no mistaking who was in charge of making all the noise. 

I've also never seen Big Sugar, but I remember one night they played The Government in Toronto, and I happened to be walking by. I wasn't there for the concert, but you didn't have to ask who was playing that night. From OUTSIDE the building, across the street, you could hear who was playing, and one would say the music was loud, even at that range. I swear I thought I could see the building actually vibrating with the sound. Scary loud.

--- D


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

Saw the Kingston show. Their drummer was a replacement as their original drummer was not allowed into Canada. They played almost exclusively the older good stuff from "You're Living All Over Me", "Bug", "Green Mind", and "Where You Been". Absolutely f***ing wicked show dudes!! They did play one or two new ones as well. Opened with Thumb and ended with Just like Heaven. I am very glad to have finally seen this band after all these years. They have been one of my all time faves from about 1990 or so onward.


----------

